
Bitcoin hits new record high as warnings grow louder - oblib
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-global-markets-bitcoin/bitcoin-hits-new-record-high-as-warnings-grow-louder-idUSKBN1E919T?il=0
======
oblib
This is, rather intentionally or not, right now a classic "Pyramid Scheme"
that must, as they all do, implode.

What's truly sad is all the "little guys" who are going to lose on this. I
really couldn't care any less about the "Winklevoss Twins" losing out, but I
have friends who buying into this at $200-$1000+ a pop right now and they
don't have a clue about what they're actually purchasing and they're paying
high fees to purchase it.

I've tried to tell them about "Pyramid Schemes" and it's a deja vu experience
for me because just like back in the early `80s when all my friends were
pestering the hell out of me to "join my pyramid" they refuse to listen to the
fact that there is nothing but hot air holding this up.

This is not a critique about blockchain technology. It's a realization of
witnessing "irrational exuberance" once again.

